
Clip-On Handgun Attachment Makes Bullets Non-Lethal - lettergram
http://gizmodo.com/this-clip-on-handgun-attachment-makes-bullets-non-letha-1730039256
======
chuckreynolds
While I'm open to seeing advancements in weapon and/or projectile safety this
is a horrible idea. just no. from the stupid title to the actual
implementation of the device to the assumed benefits. meh.

